# Day 150 ligs gone...will it be tonight?? I hope so!!



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Buttercups ligs are mushy. Her udder is firmer but not tight or shiny...its gonna be a long night!!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoo-hoo! Of all the does that went this year they all showed various signs of "ready" but the only for sure signs was ligs being gone! Have fun


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like she is getting close! Wouldn't hurt to check her during the night but she may just wait till tomorrow. My girls all got really mushy the night before and bagged up. They all waited to give birth till morning, ligs were gone and bag full and tight. They all delivered after 8am which was nice but still didn't help me get any sleep the night before lol.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy kidding by the way


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been doing nightly checks for a week now....I'm beat. I'll probably fall asleep and miss it. lol She is a ff and I realllly wanna make sure im available to help her if need be. I can't wait to meet the little one(s) I'm hoping for a nice little doeling


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> I've been doing nightly checks for a week now....I'm beat. I'll probably fall asleep and miss it. lol She is a ff and I realllly wanna make sure im available to help her if need be. I can't wait to meet the little one(s) I'm hoping for a nice little doeling


It is always nice to be there in case they need assistance that's for sure. I don't like to miss the births at all. But if it eases your mind at all, my easier kiddings have been with my FF's. Sending doeling thoughts your way


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!! I had to go back out and recheck her ligs. I have been so impatient I swear my mind makes up signs nightly that says oh I think she will have it tonight(wishful thinking!) But I really can't feel them!! I doubt I'll be able to fall asleep tonight  tomorrow I'll be a gomombie(goat mom zombie) but if I get to snuggle a cute lil furry faced kid it will be worth it!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Exciting! Can't wait to see pics  "Gomombie" lol that's too funny :laugh:


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is having contractions!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I see a water balloon looking thing but it goes back in in between contractions...is this normal...I think I've forgotten everything I read in the last month Ahh!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, very normal...and the first sack may or may not have a baby in it. Our doe had a very veiny yellow sack of water that broker first, then a darker bag with a kid in it.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup, normal. Babies almost here!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

What you see next should be either a little white hoof or a sack with a kid in it. If the sack has the kid, you'll likely see white hoof tips and the open mouth with tongue of the baby in it...it's hard to see in the bag, so I break that sack.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see 2 little hooves


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonderful, if you want you can straighten thosee legs by pulling one, then the other forward gently. You shoould see the tip of a nose soon. it's okay to feel for it just at the entrance. can you tell if the two hooves are pointing up? 

If the hooves are pointing down, the kid is coming back first, which is also COMPLETELY NORMAL, but you should help pull those feet down toward the ground in an arc only when the mom has a contraction so the kid doesn't breath in the womb.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

They r pointing up. How long from the time I see feet should she have them. She doesn't wanna lay down


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see tongue n a little of the head now


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's doing fine...kid should come within 30 minutes. Not all does lie down...what you may want to do after a few minutes is make sure the head is coming (and not bent back)...but getting from two hooves to head takes time...the head is the hard part, just like people, once theh ead and hsoulders are out, the kid will fall out. She is taking time to stretch open more which avoids tearing her perineum, just support her and comfort her, she's doing great & you are too.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

textbook delivery! just enjoy the show. Kids will be there in a few


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I like to wipe the glop off their faces with a towel when I see the whole mouth...just to make it easier to clear the face when they drop.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like she is doing great! Excited for u!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She has a lil doe..is sneezing n a little coughing normal for baby?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, you may want to hold the kid upside down for a minue by its back legs and swing it, then vigerously rub it's back and siddes to help clear its lungs.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the doe, and swinging won't hurt, just hold on tight! lol. Be sure to dip the cord in iodine...if it's longer than three inches, you may want to tie it off at 2 inches and trim beyond that, then dip.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Yes perfectly normal. Congrats. I swing too if needed. You can also make sure her mouth is clear with a finger swipe. Congrats! !!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Now is a good time to ensure momma's udder isn't plugged, I squeeze a squirt from each side. Once momma has had a minute to lick the baby and know it is hers, I put the kid by the udder and tickle it's butt with one hand and point the teat at kids mouth with the other to entice her to cuck...suckling releases oxytocin which help mom expel the placena and any more kids if there are some


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She's stopped the sneezing n coughing. Up on her wobbly legs lookin for food


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's a checklist for you so you don't have to think, lol...I'm never good at that either:

dip cords
get kid all the way dry
ensure each kid nurses within an hour
give momma some warm water with mollasess added or warm water & raises if no mollasses
check for more kids...press up on her belly just in front of the udder slowly, but as high as you can, then lower your hand while touching her belly quickly...if you feel a firm object "drop" (baseball or bigger sized) there's probably another kid, if it's mushy, it's placenta.
watch for placenta to come out
offer momma her grain ration once she is done...be sure kids can't drown in water bucket
enjoy!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

oh and pics please! lol.... thanks for letting me share this with you! mine is on day 147 and I can't wait. This took the edge off for me, hehe


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like she is doing great. Just make sure she gets her colostrum before u leave her. And that mama has passed the placenta. Now would be a good time to worm mama too.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Here she is!!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute! Good job and congrats on a doe


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww congrats on a cute little girl and a smooth kidding!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think it feels like she has another in there...not sure tho...how long before she should either have another or expel the afterbirth? It's been around 45 mins I think


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can go ahead and check, make sure the kid is in the right presentation


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you bounced her, to check for another kid? Sometimes it can take awhile for them to pass the placenta. Mine averaged around an hour this year. If the baby is nursing that will help also.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable...I always think they feel like they have another one in there, lol...I'd wait until after she passes the placenta ...by now if there are not more, chances are she is done. At the same time, go with your gut, as long as you are carefull, clean up, lube up & go in slowly and gently, you won't hurt her.

You wanrt to check the basement, so to speak. Some folks also fan their hands out a little inside and gently jiggle the uterus...if its jelly like, she's clear of kids, if it doesn't jiggle, then check the basement.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

make sure whatever you do you don't pull on or attempt to dislodge the placenta before it falls off, this can tear her inside


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll wait a bit longer. What should the stuff coming out of her look like?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it looks like raw lchicken liver, only larger,,,once it falls. It's a long dark purplish red rope when the placenta falls out. the umbilical cord (mom's part) will be attached. When it land its will be a large disk with purple round or oval splotches where it attached to mom.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok the afterbirth is out and she is eating it. Yuck! Does that mean she is done? I'm bottle raising the baby...Buttercup will provide milk for our family. The baby has peed and pooped(quite a lot) one side of Buttercups udder is soft so I know the baby got some colostrum just no idea how much. Off to read the bottle feeding thread but if anyone wants to point me in the right direction feeding/milking wise I would appreciate it!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

W dam raise, so I will leave that up to someone else. Sometimes each baby gets its own placenta and sometimes twins share a placenta...so that alone doesn't mean she's done. It's a goot time to bounce her again...however, given the time that's elapsed, I'd say she's probably through. Just check back on her in a little while


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is so cute


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you decided on a name yet? if Butter cup was her momma "*Beurre noisette* " means browned butter in french, which translates hazelnut butter. You could call her 
*Beurre noisette hazelenut, hazel for short *


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep sounds like she is done :thumb: Can't help you with bottle feeding. Tried it once and decided that's a job much better left to Mama. Of course I tried with four all at once lol. She is a cutie by the way!


----------



## birddog1975 (Mar 24, 2013)

What are ligs, sorry new to this


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

It feels like a short cord on either side of a tail runs from spine to pin bones


----------

